# So I just read my first email summary from these pricks..



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

This weeks email summary. This week 4.73 !! Lmao.. Total in dashboard is 4.82 for 2 weeks.

4.73★
DRIVER RATINGUnfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.

*RIDER FEEDBACK*
On the bright side, you received *51* five-star reviews out of 58 rated trips in the past two weeks. <--I like that.. but for 4.73 I must have gotten like 3-4 1's

*PROBLEMS REPORTED*
*There were a few things riders in your city commonly reported. Here are some tips on how to improve:*

*







Starting/Ending Trips On Time <-- Only time that happens when I'm donwtown and signal gets lost, so I have to end trip around the corner*
*Riders give lower ratings if they think they were overcharged. Here's how to avoid that:*



*

Only press BEGIN TRIP after the rider is in the car and you enter the destination into your GPS (if you use it)

Press END TRIP as soon as you drop the rider off, or if you make a mistake on your route
*
*







City Knowledge <-- took one bad route *
*Riders want to be sure you're following the best route. It helps to:*



*

Ask if the rider has a preferred route

Always use GPS until you know the city well (remember to press BEGIN TRIP after you enter the destination)
*
*







Professionalism <-- I do not promote other biz*
*Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip*

*YOUR WEEK IN REVIEW
TRIPS
Last Week39

2 Weeks Ago35

Top Drivers38

HOURS ONLINE
Last Week31.6

2 Weeks Ago44.0

Top Drivers29.3

FARES/HOUR
Last Week$14

2 Weeks Ago$8

Top Drivers$18

ACCEPTANCE RATE
Last Week78%

2 Weeks Ago85%

Top Drivers94%

DRIVER RATING (OVERALL: 4.79)
Last Week4.73

2 Weeks Ago4.85

Top Drivers4.85

*

*All in all I'm pretty happy to see 51 out of 58 Five star reviews.. we'll see how it goes next week.*


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey I got the same deal....you think we got 1'S....that stings.




Also got the professionalism comment , no clue where that's from.

Seriously any questionable passenger is getting stung by me....

I'm editing this , I don't want retribution if its discovered who I am.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Uber on


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I was hoping to see some actual feedback written by the pax but nah, nada.

I know who 1 starred me. The 5 college kids I almost didnt take.. but did.. I made a fuss about the extra body.. they were only .8 miles away .. never again.

and then these 3 latino girls that got bad advice from their hotel, drove them all the way out to a dead club on i-drive then back to downtown.. wasted 45 mins at midnight on Friday night.. totally not my fault.. they got the fare dropped from $32 to $10 then I emailed support and they changed it to $27.. ah well..

Any others that rated lower than 5 I have no clue, but those 2 I know for sure were part of my low ratings.

I 1 starred those brats but I don't remember what I rated the other 3 chicks


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Why are you focused on the rating and uber comments??? Whats more alarming is the fares per hour of $14 last week and $8 the week before.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> This weeks email summary. This week 4.73 !! Lmao.. Total in dashboard is 4.82 for 2 weeks.
> 
> 4.73★
> DRIVER RATINGUnfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.
> ...


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Oddly...the reasons you were given were the exact same reasons I was given. Like you I did not recall committing any of thee infractions....Based on my readings from this site I'm starting to believe that you can not believe *anything* Uber says.


----------



## DavisUberX (Sep 13, 2014)

Note the wording.. The problems /suggestions are not specific to you, just what people report in your city.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

First report and you're already calling him pricks. Ballsy!

I can't believe that's the attitude you came in with Wow. Then again we are dealing with like the bottom of the trash heap including myself


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Him who? I can't really decipher your sentences. Please fix.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, NachonCheeze 
.
Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement. (Click your "Profile" on Dashboard (Uber Partner Website Click "Legal".)

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Today's the day......hope to see what's in store on this weeks report


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Him who? I can't really decipher your sentences. Please fix.


MR5STAR is right on. You have been on this forum enough since you joined, you don't need to allow such a bullshit distraction distract you. Of course those people you mentioned are going to rate you shitty. No mystery. In the future, you wont be starting trips with college kids trying to squeeze in 5. I get shit from them too in the taxi, usually, I find if you don't give in and don't argue with them, once the car is in gear they are completely cool. Their friends are out of sight, they might be texting them, but by the time I get them to their dorm, I get a tip and a thank you from them. Uber's system is different. My guess is that a higher percentage of Uber drivers encourage future conflict by allowing people to cram. It makes it tougher for other drivers.

There is zero logical reason for an Uber driver to overload other than one reason: To avoid conflict, which really means transferring it to the next guy.

When you say "I 1 starred those brats but I don't remember what I rated the other 3 chicks" you are participating in the same game. It's understandable, but you are doing it too. Turn your back on the ratings if you can. 5STAR is right: you should be looking at your hourly averages. The rating system is partly designed to keep you from focusing about what matters. Don't let them get you. Rating system means nothing.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Just when I wanted another one of these reports for the laughs it dies not come. Maybe I didn't do enough rides, but I sure was looking forward to it.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

For my last weekend I uber drive, my goal is now to get below a 4* weekly rating as a way of sticking it to uber and their entitled pax.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Uber on


Original Poster* ain't quite* the UberBOT he used to be, -eh?


----------



## Uber_Saab (Aug 20, 2015)

For some reason I do not get weekly emails like this in the Burlington, VT market. It would be interesting to see how I rate vs other drivers. Pay, ratings, reviews, etc.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explain what that means? End trip if you make a mistake?

I don't get weekly summaries but that makes no sense.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber_Saab said:


> For some reason I do not get weekly emails like this in the Burlington, VT market. It would be interesting to see how I rate vs other drivers. Pay, ratings, reviews, etc.


Yeah I am in your market and don't get them either. Also, is it me or is this week incredibly slow? So much for "increased demand" since the rate cut.


----------



## Uber_Saab (Aug 20, 2015)

Actually I made out very good this week. Best week so far, 3 days Friday thru Sunday. 9 pm to 3 am. Lotta hustling.


----------

